# Dbrief - Kiksuyapi Overture/Kiksuyapi



## dbrief (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello guys! Hope all is well! :tiphat:

Something a little different, but my names Ollie and I produce Drum n Bass under the alias Dbrief, but with a twist. My aim is to greater peoples appreciations of different genres, whilst simultaneously using the power of the orchestra to spread a message!

I've just today released 'Kiksuyapi' (3 track single), which features 2 orchestral tunes, both with a message of peace and unity behind them, with one of them being recorded using live orchestral instruments (something I plan to continue, as of course, it'll always sound better)

Anyway, if this tickles ya fancy, you can listen to Kiksuyapi here; 

__
https://soundcloud.com/dbriefdnb%2Fsets
(More orchestral based tunes to follow)

Thanks for your time!

Ollie
Dbrief


----------

